# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dugo dojenje ostavlja psihičke posljedice

## nanov

ovaj post nije ništa novo kaj se već na ovom forumu nije moglo preko nekoliko puta čitat...već jedno jadanje i traženje podrške i potvrde da nisam sama..   :Crying or Very sad:  

bila sam s frendicom na kavi i priča kako je njenoj kolegici doktor rekao da pod hitno prestane dojit jer je opet trudna. naima, dijete je staro dvije godine i 7 mjeseci. šutim i mislim si svoje... i priča ide dalje... i sada je tom djete depresivno i ima ozbiljne psihičke posljedice jer je tako dugo dojeno!!!!!! :shock: 
nisma mogla vjerovat svojim ušima.... ja sam svoje dijete dojila godinu i pol i nema nikakvih psihičkih problema (sama je počela odbijat!!  :Sad:  ), i moram priznat da sam ju sebično  danima prisiljavala na dojenje jer se nisam htjela odreći tog divnog osjećaja sjedinjenja sa svojom djevojčicom..tog divnog osjećaja ljubav i nježnosti...
i naravno, ja pokušavam obasniti kako to nema veze s vezom, kako to nema veze sa zdravim razumom i ostavljam mogućnost da je to dijete sada u šoku.. zašto mu se oduzela mamina cica, zašto nema više maženja, mamine topline, nježnosti, tog divnom maminog mirisa???? i naravno, povono ne nailazim na razumjevanje i prihvačanje... i ponovo me se osuđuje kao ludu rodu kojoj je tamo neka sekta isprala mozak.. ne prihvača se nešto drugačije, nešto novo, nešto toplije i ljepše od onog kaj su naše mame učili....

i tolko sam jadna i žalosna da jednostavno nemrem spavat i morala sam ići ovo napisata i podjeliti s nekim za koga znam da će me razumjeti i shvatiti...

i ponavljam... da li stvarno dugo dojenje ostavlja na dijeci psihičke posljedice????? možda sam ja svoje prekratko dojila da bi imala posljedica...   :Laughing:  

i btw. mog tatu je moja pokojna baka tako dugo dojila da se toga moj tata sjeća..kaže da dok je kuhala on bi si donio mali stolček i zavukao joj se pod majicu..pa ne vidim nikakave psihičke posljedice na njemu..bar ne neke veće    :Laughing:  

i priznajem...ja stvarno živim u nekom svojem idealnom svijetu.. i Bogu zahvaljujem na tome   :Heart:

----------


## MalaSirena

Nije neka utjeha, ali nedavno je i moje dijete etiketirano time što je dugo dojio (bili neki problemi u vrtiću i ispalo je - prema tetinom mišljenju - da je zbog toga što je dugo dojen jako vezan za mene pa su zbog toga i ti problemi   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Inače, samo da pripomenem da ga mogu ostaviti s kim god hoću, jedino što nije htio ići u vrtić (poslije sam donekle otkrila možebitni razlog, ali ga teta nije željela prihvatiti već je i dalje drvila po svom).

----------


## ljiljan@

Pričala mi jedna mama koja je prije sedam godina prisustvovala jednom predavanju na temu štetnosti dugog dojenja. Dječja psihologinja rekla je da muška djeca dugo dojena u odrasloj dobi traže životne partnerice s velikim sisama  :Laughing:  
Moj komentar: čak i da jest tako, što je u tome zapravo loše?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Trina

Svaka čast vama koje se odlučujete na tako dugo dojenje,poštujem to i smatram da dajete stvarno maksimum od sebe.Zaista.
Ali mene zanima nešto drugo.Ja ne znam koji je stav  psihologa o dugom dojenju ali po vašim komentarima na više tema zaključujem da psiholozi ne podržavaju dugo dojenje.Znam da pedijatri smatraju da zdrvastveno nema koristi od dojenja 3,4 godišnjeg djeteta.Kako vi to komentirate?Znači li to da ne priznajete psihologiju ili medicinu?Ili da činjenice koje su naučili na fakultetu,ovise o osobi kako će je interpretirati i doživjeti?

----------


## zmaj

ha ha...a onda je većina muškog svita psh bolesna!!!!!! svi hlepe za sisama ala "pamela"   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

vidiš, vidiš....nemam pojma kako to struka prikazuje....meni nije "ogavno" vidit djete prek 3god di doji...taman negdje do škole   :Grin:  !!! meni je čudno kako masa gura čašu mlijeka za "dobro jutro"...pa što onda ne bi umisto kravljeg bilo mamino (dojenjem il izdajanjem)??! malo mi je grubo što se poprijeko gleda na "dugo" dojenje, a na formule od samog početka niš (čak i rodilišta daju adapt, mog su nadohranjivali, govorili da nema dost, a ja pukla oda mastitisa i navale...i masu žena tak...)... obzirom da europljani masovno konzumiraju mlijeko ja sam za "dugo" dojenje, jer smatram da je ono zdravije!!

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam svog dojila 2 godine i sasvim je normalno dijete, ponekad se mazi s cicom, ali neće ju više u usta, a sada sam u nekoj takvoj fazi kad bi htjela da bar proba malo mog kolostruma koji curka u zadnje vrijeme, i da malo ciki. Jedva čekam da dođe mala bebe pa da ona krene u nacicavanje   :Heart:

----------


## mendula

> Znači li to da ne priznajete psihologiju ili medicinu?Ili da činjenice koje su naučili na fakultetu,ovise o osobi kako će je interpretirati i doživjeti?


Ja vjerujem da današnja znanost nije dostigla krajnju točku u potrazi za znanjem. Drugim riječima, veliko je područje još (nedovoljno) neistraženo.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Dječja psihologinja rekla je da muška djeca dugo dojena u odrasloj dobi traže životne partnerice s velikim sisama


Nisam ja sigurna da to ima ikakve veze sa dužinom dojenja. MM je očit primjer   :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

Da ali ima jako puno "materijala" za istraživanje,tj oduvijek postoje djeca koja su se jako dugo dojila i ona koja to nisu.Već odavno se mogu vidjeti nekakvi rezultati.Ipak se ne radi o nečemu nebitnome nego o nečemu čijem istraživanju se uvijek pridavala velika važnost.Zašto onda nijedna znanost ne smatra dugo dojenje pametnim izborom.Pod ovim dugo mislim na 3 ili 4 nadalje.

Da li bi to značilo da nijedna dugodojilica ne doživljava psihologiju i medicinu ozbiljno?

----------


## anchie76

> Znači li to da ne priznajete psihologiju ili medicinu?Ili da činjenice koje su naučili na fakultetu,ovise o osobi kako će je interpretirati i doživjeti?


Trina, imamo mi tu na forumu 3 psihologice koje su savrseno ok s produzenim dojenjem.. Jedna cak i prakticira tandem   :Smile:  





> Zašto onda nijedna znanost ne smatra dugo dojenje pametnim izborom.Pod ovim dugo mislim na 3 ili 4 nadalje.


Ja bih stvarno voljela vidjeti to istrazivanje koje dokazuje da je dugo dojenje stetno.  Ako mi mozes to naci, ja bi stvarno to voljela procitati   :Smile:

----------


## nanov

ma nebi rekla da zanemaruju medicinu, nego prvenstveno slušaju želje svog djeteta i svog tijela i vjeruju svom instinktu, da rade ispravnu stvar.

----------


## Romina

ajme pa kak bu mi snaha bila cicata  :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

> Zašto onda nijedna znanost ne smatra dugo dojenje pametnim izborom.Pod ovim dugo mislim na 3 ili 4 nadalje.


imaš neki link?

imam ja. 

preporuke WHO (http://www.who.int/child-adolescent-...l_strategy.htm):

All mothers should have access to skilled support to initiate and sustain exclusive breastfeeding for 6 months and ensure the timely introduction of adequate and safe complementary foods *with continued breastfeeding up to two years or beyond.* 

preporuke American Academy of Pediatrics (http://www.aap.org/advocacy/releases...astfeeding.htm):

The policy recommendations include:
Exclusive breastfeeding for approximately the first six months and support for breastfeeding *for the first year and beyond as long as mutually desired by mother and child.*

nigdje se ne spominje gornja granica. a možda who svoje preporuke ne temelji na ozbiljnoj znanosti, tko će ga znati...

----------


## Lutonjica

> Da li bi to značilo da nijedna dugodojilica ne doživljava psihologiju i medicinu ozbiljno?


ja doživljavam psihologiju jako ozbiljno.
i dojim tandemski svoju skoro 4godišnjakinju i svoju bebicu od mjesec dana
ali postoji već topik o eventualnoj stetnosti priduzenog dojenja na kojem su se izjasnili i psiholozi i psihijatri... a meni se ne da opet ulaziti u diskusiju, baš sam lijena,

----------


## a zakaj

ja nisam psihologinja, ali sam teta knjiznicarka, i znam prckati po bazama podataka i imam pristup relevantnoj literaturi.
I u jednom trenutku, kad me je nasa bivsa obiteljska lijecnica, nakon sto sam dosla k njoj s bakterijskim mastitisom (a tonka je vec bila blizu dvije godine), izgrdila na pasja kola, je da 'znam li ja sto radim djetetu i kakve to moze posljedice ostaviti na njenu psihu?', dala sam si truda i jako sam detaljno procesljala psiholosku (i antropolosku) znanstvenu literaturu, i nisam nasla nikakva istrazivanja koja bi dokazivala stetnost dugog dojenja po psihu djeteta! Zapravo, uopce nisam nasla istrazivanja koja bi ista govorila o jako dugom dojenju (preko 4-5 godina), niti da je stetno, niti da nije.

----------


## Trina

Ma gle,jesam ja rekla da imam nekakvo istraživanje koje je kontra dugog dojenja?Nisam.Nisam htjela provocirati a pogotovo raspravljati(nemam ni vremena a ni volje),samo sam htjela znati što mislite o psiholozima i pedijatrima koji se ne zalažu za dugo dojenje.I to je sve.
I po mogućnosti pročitati bar jedan tekst o dobrobiti dojenja djeteta od 5 godina.Čisto informativno

----------


## ms. ivy

> Zašto onda nijedna znanost ne smatra dugo dojenje pametnim izborom.Pod ovim dugo mislim na 3 ili 4 nadalje.


pa ako ovo napišeš, pretpostavlja se da imaš čime i potkrijepiti.

na drugom topicu sam tražila studiju o štetnosti dugog dojenja, ispalo je da tako nešto ne postoji.

a što se pedijatara tiče, postoje i oni koji preporučaju čaj jednomjesečnim i kašice tromjesečnim bebama, pa to ne znači da su u pravu.   :Wink:

----------


## a zakaj

> samo sam htjela znati što mislite o psiholozima i pedijatrima koji se ne zalažu za dugo dojenje.I to je sve.


da iznose svoje subjektivno misljenje koje je eventualno zasnovano na nekakvom iskustvenom uvidu i rezoniranju, ali definitivno ne na znanstvenim dokazima.

----------


## zmaj

mislim da i ped i dr imaju različita mišljenja i da su ona često subjektivno obojena... (neka mama je pisala da zna neku dr kojoj je dojenje ogavno i da daje adpt... :? )...ja bih pročitala, al konačno odlučila sukladno željama djeteta, mojim željama i mogućnostima, instinkt....
ustvari, ja se toplo nadam da će mali htjeti...ja sam uvijek za, jer smatram da je to velika dobrobit!!

----------


## Foška

ja se nekako nadam da dugo dojenje doista ostavlja psihičke posljedice - pozitivne psihičke posljedice   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

> Ili da činjenice koje su naučili na fakultetu,ovise o osobi kako će je interpretirati i doživjeti?


ne, pitanje je KADA su ih naucile jer se "cinjenicno stanje" mijenja iz dana u dan.
i pitanje je da li je ta osoba otvorena novim informacijama i spoznajama i spremna sebe educirati i "biti u toku". malo ko je. i drze se onog sto su naucili prije 10-20-30-40 godina ko pijan plota. a tako ne moze.
evo na primjeru pravnog fakulteta- u jednoj godini se zakon izmjeni. u dvije dva puta, a nakon 5 ni sam vise ne brojis. i ne mogu se ja pozivati na nesto nauceno kada ono vise ne vrijedi  :Wink:

----------


## Trina

Zakoni se ne mogu mjeriti s ničim,to se mijenja iz dana u dan

----------


## leonisa

i istrazivanja se obavljaju svakodnevno. poanta je, ne gledati slijepo samo ispred sebe. .

----------


## MGrubi

da li djetetu treba mlijeko za rast i razvoj?
svi (dr. sc. mr...) će reći: DA
radi kalcija, ..i čega sve ne
i šta je onda upitno u tome da djete pije mlijeko do škole ?
pa ništa, do te dobi dosta brzo i raste

e, da je majčino mlijeko fino zapakirano u tetrapak s bar kodom ne bi bilo diskusije
ali ovako u orginalnom pakiranju , našoj licemjernoj civilizaciji, predstavlja problem (ka jelte može imati psihološke probleme  :? )

----------


## Bubica

Sa velikom sigurnošću mogu reći da psiholozi dugo godina o dojenju na faksu ne uče ništa, a kamo li o produženom dojenju...Niti se ozbiljna literatura puno time bavi. Zašto - dalo bi se raspravljati o tome.  A sve ostale zaključke koje onda izvodimo o dojenju izvedeni su iz nekih drugih odnosa, relacija pa onda i gospodina Freuda koji je bio jako maštovit ali znanstveno nije nikada potkrijepljen. 
Na ovom se području, kao i općenito razvojnoj psihologiji, ima još jako puno istraživati i učiti.

----------


## marta

Ja cu si isprintati ovaj Bubicin post. U veeelikom fontu.

----------


## Maja

Za mene dojenje nije medicinsko pitanje ni psihološko pitanje, za mene je dojenje "malo roditeljstvo", jedan od načina koji mi je priroda dala da svoju djecu nahranim, utješim, zagrijem, pomazim, komuniciram. Instinktima, saznanjima iz izvora koje smatram relevantnim, promatranjem sebe i svoje djece služim se u tome da procijenim kako ću kombinirati dojenje s ostalim načina hranjenja, tješenja, i koliko dugo. 
Medicini ne vjerujem kada je riječ o dugom dojenju jer sam se uvjerila koliko malo znaju o dojenju "na kratke staze", koliko dojenje ne smatraju važnim i kako su tek na početku spoznaje o tome što je dojenje, i zašto je toliko važno. Dakle, smatram da će im još dugo trebati da spoznaju dugo dojenje, osobito na onoj instiktivnoj razini na kojoj ga spoznaješ kad si dugodojeća majka.
Psihologiji se ne utječem nešto niti u ostalim aspektima roditeljstva i opet, često sam znala pročitati "psihološke teorije" za koje mi se činilo da su posve neutemeljene i nespojive s mojim poimanjem dječjih potreba. Pa ako to znači da ne vjerujem u psihologiju, onda valjda ne, štogod to značilo. Ali i to, već dugo znam da nema nekih istraživanja koja bi potkrijepila loš stav psihologa o dugom dojenju.

----------


## dijanam

Majo, ovo si jako dobro napisala. 
Potpisujem sve i imam vrlo slican stav i prema medicini i prema psihologiji.

A veceras mi je u mom dumanju Cvita dala jako dobru lekciju.

Iz cista mira, dok se namjestala za dojenje, kao da je znala o cemu razmisljam, kaze:

"Ja bi cicala. Meni ne triba, ali ako želim, onda mi triba."

----------


## leonisa

dijanam   :Heart:   rastop!!!!

Majo, odlican post.  :Love:  mislim da svi podcjenjuju i zanemaruju majcinski instinkt, pa cak i majke 



> za mene je dojenje "malo roditeljstvo"


sve je receno!

----------


## Maja

> A veceras mi je u mom dumanju Cvita dala jako dobru lekciju.
> 
> Iz cista mira, dok se namjestala za dojenje, kao da je znala o cemu razmisljam, kaze:
> 
> "Ja bi cicala. Meni ne triba, ali ako želim, onda mi triba."


Vrlo, vrlo slično se i Nolica razgovara.   :Heart:

----------


## Maja

I, još samo, jako sam pod utjecajem nekih stvari koje čitam ovih dana - pa bih samo odgovorila direktno i na naslovno pitanje topica - da, mislim da dugo dojenje definitivno ostavlja psihičke posljedice - da koktel povezujućih hormona, hormona ljubavi i povezanosti koji se luče kod svakog podoja mijenjaju i mozak majke i mozak bebe nepovratno  i sasvim sigurno ostavljaju trajne psihičke posljedice.

----------


## nanov

> da, mislim da dugo dojenje definitivno ostavlja psihičke posljedice - da koktel povezujućih hormona, hormona ljubavi i povezanosti koji se luče kod svakog podoja mijenjaju i mozak majke i mozak bebe nepovratno i sasvim sigurno ostavljaju trajne psihičke posljedice.





> ovakvom sam se odgovoru nadala dok sam pisala post...maja hvala ti!!

----------


## nanov

:Laughing:   od silnog uzbuđenja sam nekaj pošemerila....
samo je prvi citat maje..

----------


## Sarina_mama

Moze li mi neko objasniti sta se desava sa kolostrumom, ima li ga za tek rodjenu bebu, ako je dojenje tandemsko? Verovatno je pisano o tome, ali ne znam gde da trazim?

----------


## Trina

> da li djetetu treba mlijeko za rast i razvoj?
> svi (dr. sc. mr...) će reći: DA
> radi kalcija, ..i čega sve ne
> i šta je onda upitno u tome da djete pije mlijeko do škole ?
> pa ništa, do te dobi dosta brzo i raste
> 
> e, da je majčino mlijeko fino zapakirano u tetrapak s bar kodom ne bi bilo diskusije
> ali ovako u orginalnom pakiranju , našoj licemjernoj civilizaciji, predstavlja problem (ka jelte može imati psihološke probleme  :? )


Što te onda spriječava da ujutro u kavu izdojiš svoje mlijeko i napraviš macchiato?I dok praviš pire krumpir sisu van i umiješaš ono što je judsko i prirodnije?Jer po toj logici ni 8 godina nije nikakva granica za prestanak dojenja,ljudi su ljudi čitav život i prirodno je prirodno.

----------


## Sarina_mama

Po meni produzeno dojenje (mislim na to preko 3-4 god) mozda  ne ostavlja psiholoske probleme, stvarno ne znam (tu su psiholozi da to ispitaju), 
ali je sigurno da dete te starosti dobija sve vitamine i minerale  i iz druge hrane, i da po tome, produzeno dojenje je nepotrebno. 
 Ako ce da se gleda mazenje sa detetom, onda je to vec stvar licnog izbora.

----------


## Sun

mene spriječava to što sam lijena za izdajanje i nisam nikad ovladala tehnikom.. 8) 

a i topic je o djeci, ne o meni kavi i pireu..

----------


## Sarina_mama

Po meni produzeno dojenje (mislim na to preko 3-4 god) mozda  ne ostavlja psiholoske probleme, stvarno ne znam (tu su psiholozi da to ispitaju), 
ali je sigurno da dete te starosti dobija sve vitamine i minerale  i iz druge hrane, i da po tome, produzeno dojenje je nepotrebno. 
 Ako ce da se gleda mazenje sa detetom, onda je to vec stvar licnog izbora.

----------


## Sarina_mama

Po meni produzeno dojenje  mozda  ne ostavlja psiholoske probleme, stvarno ne znam (tu su psiholozi da to ispitaju), 
ali je sigurno da dete te starosti dobija sve vitamine i minerale  i iz druge hrane, i da po tome, produzeno dojenje je nepotrebno. 
 Ako ce da se gleda mazenje sa detetom, onda je to vec stvar licnog izbora.

----------


## Trina

> a i topic je o djeci, ne o meni kavi i pireu..


Ok,znači ti ćeš svom djetetu do punoljetnosti davati svoje mlijeko?Ako ne budeš prelijena za izdajanje?

Mislim,stalno se govori kako je majčino mlijeko ONO PRAVO,NAJPRIRODNIJE,NAJBOLJE,itd...sve je to istina ali ako pod normalnim smatrate dojenje 8godišnje cure,ne vidim razloga zašto uopće prestajati.

----------


## anchie76

> Moze li mi neko objasniti sta se desava sa kolostrumom, ima li ga za tek rodjenu bebu, ako je dojenje tandemsko? Verovatno je pisano o tome, ali ne znam gde da trazim?


Beba u stomaku ima prioritet nad ovim "velikim" djetetom.  Tako da u odredjenom periodu tjekom trudnoce, tijelo prestaje s proizvodnjom zrelog mlijeka, pocinje se proizvoditi kolostrum i po rodjenju djeteta se proizvodi mlijeko prilagodjeno potrebama bas tog malog djeteta.

----------


## Sarina_mama

Hvala Anchie!

----------


## Sun

> Sun prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> a i topic je o djeci, ne o meni kavi i pireu..
> 
> 
> Ok,znači ti ćeš svom djetetu do punoljetnosti davati svoje mlijeko?Ako ne budeš prelijena za izdajanje?
> 
> Mislim,stalno se govori kako je majčino mlijeko ONO PRAVO,NAJPRIRODNIJE,NAJBOLJE,itd...sve je to istina ali ako pod normalnim smatrate dojenje 8godišnje cure,ne vidim razloga zašto uopće prestajati.


ja ne smatram to nit normalnim nit nenormalnim, to je stvar izbora svake majke i njenog djeteta. ja osobno nemam namjeru dojiti do punoljetnosti niti izdajati, iako smatram da bi moje mlijeko u tom slučaju za moje dijete bilo bilo puno zdravije nego mlijeko od krave.

----------


## papalina020

mislim da produzeno dojenje moze a i ne mora imati poslijedice.po meni je to slicno do kada dijetetu dopustit da spava u krevetu s roditeljimatreba imati granice jer nije dobro da se djeca previse vezu za nas a s dugim dojenjem i zajednickim krevetom ta veza postaje dubljacitzala sam negdje da je .dokazano j da su ta dijeca uglavno nesamostalnija i nesigurnija

----------


## marilu

> Svaka čast vama koje se odlučujete na tako dugo dojenje,poštujem to i smatram da dajete stvarno maksimum od sebe.Zaista.
> Ali mene zanima nešto drugo.Ja ne znam koji je stav  psihologa o dugom dojenju ali po vašim komentarima na više tema zaključujem da psiholozi ne podržavaju dugo dojenje.Znam da pedijatri smatraju da zdrvastveno nema koristi od dojenja 3,4 godišnjeg djeteta.Kako vi to komentirate?Znači li to da ne priznajete psihologiju ili medicinu?Ili da činjenice koje su naučili na fakultetu,ovise o osobi kako će je interpretirati i doživjeti?


Kako mislis da nema koristi od dojenja 3 ili 4 godisnjeg djeteta? Pa majcino mlijeko je ono mlijeko koje bi jedino i trebali piti. Zar je krava bolja od vlastite mame?? ili koza?

----------


## Maja

> mislim da produzeno dojenje moze a i ne mora imati poslijedice.po meni je to slicno do kada dijetetu dopustit da spava u krevetu s roditeljimatreba imati granice jer nije dobro da se djeca previse vezu za nas a s dugim dojenjem i zajednickim krevetom ta veza postaje dubljacitzala sam negdje da je .dokazano j da su ta dijeca uglavno nesamostalnija i nesigurnija


Nije ovo nigdje dokazano. Ne postoji niti jedna znanstvena studija koja bi povezala dugo dojenje i nesamostalnost/nesigurnost djece. 
Inače, mene od kada sam majka redovito fasciniraju te teorije o dječjoj (ne)samostalnosti. Nikad mi nije bilo jasno koliko se misli da bi djeca trebala biti samostalna, koliko vezana za roditelje da bi to bilo prihvatljivo?? Meni je posve normalno da je moje troipolgodišnje dijete (navodim njen primjer jer još doji, stariji ne) vezano za mene (i oca joj), da nije samostalna u smislu da nekad plače i treba nas, da voli zaspati tako da se stisne uz mene, da me po noći traži, da se navikla da idemo na posao, ali ipak više voli dane kad smo zajedno. Pogotovo mi je to normalno za mlađe dijete. Meni to s dojenjem nema nikakve veze.

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Svaka čast vama koje se odlučujete na tako dugo dojenje,poštujem to i smatram da dajete stvarno maksimum od sebe.Zaista.
> Ali mene zanima nešto drugo.Ja ne znam koji je stav  psihologa o dugom dojenju ali po vašim komentarima na više tema zaključujem da psiholozi ne podržavaju dugo dojenje.Znam da pedijatri smatraju da zdrvastveno nema koristi od dojenja 3,4 godišnjeg djeteta.Kako vi to komentirate?Znači li to da ne priznajete psihologiju ili medicinu?Ili da činjenice koje su naučili na fakultetu,ovise o osobi kako će je interpretirati i doživjeti?
> 
> 
> Kako mislis da nema koristi od dojenja 3 ili 4 godisnjeg djeteta? Pa majcino mlijeko je ono mlijeko koje bi jedino i trebali piti. Zar je krava bolja od vlastite mame?? ili koza?


A koja je onda razlika u dojenju 2 ili 3godišnjeg djeteta i djeteta od 8, 14 ili 16 godina? :? Ako je majčivo mlijeko jedino mlijeko koje bi djeca trebala piti,zašto uopće postavljati granicu dojenja?Zašto ti ne dojiš dok ti dijete ne krene u srednju školu?

Sve pišete kako nigdje ne piše da je štetno dojiti veću djecu?A gdje piše da je dobro,poželjno i od velike koristi dojiti dijete od recimo 4 godine?
Ili da dijete koje se doji npr godinu dana nešto gubi u odnosu na one koji se doje puno duže?

Meni to dojenje s 4,5 godina liči na dudanje dude varalice sa isto toliko god.ovisnost i jedno i drugo.

Slobodno me napadnite  :Grin:   :Grin:  ,to je moj stav

----------


## samaritanka

Kako imamo sve više tandema i dugodojilica bar u ovom forumaškom krugu imamo i dobar uzorak dugodojene djece koja su u međuvremenu prestala dojiti. 

Da se svi problemi svaljuju na dojenje to je tradicija, međutim kad se zagrebe ispod površine ima i hrpetina drugih mogućih razloga.

Moderni psiholozi će zauzeti neki stav (u pisanom obliku) o dugom dojenju kad se broj dugodojenih poveča, a do tada je to egzotika. Bave se "važnijim" stvarima. Možda da im forum ponudi uzorak djece?

----------


## Trina

Tko svaljuje probleme na dojenje??
Mene samo zanima,kad se već na forumu osuđuju mame koje su postavile određenu granicu u dojenju(vidjela sam puno mama a i ja spadam u te,koje su postavile granicu od cca godinu dana),koji je gubitak naše djece koja neće sisati dulje od godinu dana(s tim da se poradi na prestanku da ne bude nagal i traumatičan) naspram vaše koja se doje 5 godina.Ili u tvom slučaju 7 ili 8.Ili obrnuto,što vaša djeca dobivaju dugim dojenjem i u kojoj su prednosti nad našom?

----------


## Maja

Imunološki sustav djeteta nije završio razvoj s godinu dana. Dakle, dok god se on razvija pomaže mu imunitet iz majčinog mlijeka.

----------


## Trina

Imunološki sustav ne završava čitav život

----------


## drndalica

I ja spadam među mame koje su u glavi imale zacrtanu granicu od godinu dana. Ne znam od kud mi ta cifra - nekako sam mislila da se toliko doji. Nisam se uopće informirala o dojenju unaprijed. Ono što sam doživjela i još uvijek doživljavam je totalno van svih mojih pretpostavki i očekivanja. Sve je nekako ispalo drugačije. Mali ima preko godinu dana, ne pada mi napamet 'odbijati' ga od sise. Totalni je ovisnik. Alergičan je na kravlje mlijeko i bilo što šta sadrži imalo proteina kravljeg mlijeka. Malo jede ostale hrane i nitko mi ne može dokazati da majčino mlijeko gubi na kvaliteti nakon godine dana!! Kad su mu izbijali zubi znalo je proći i po tjedan dana da praktički isključivo doji - a i dalje napreduje i raste - na vodenom mlijeku. Nisam znala koliki užitak djeci predstavlja dojenje, mislila sam da je to hrana i ništa više. Danas kad ga gledam, kako izvrće zjenice kao da je u transu, kako u isti čas prestaje svaki plač (ako se lupi, padne i sl.) - samo zato jer zna da je cica nadohvat ruke. Nema bolje hrane, analgetika, uspavanke, igračke, tješilice... Moje uvjerenje, zasnovano na vlastitom iskustvu, je zacementirano - kravlje mlijeko je zlo ! Ja ga ne konzumiram i sasvim mi je dobro. Mali konzumira mene - dok ne odluči da je dosta. A onda neka pije vodu, sok.. Uvjerena sam da to ipak neće trajati do škole.

----------


## Nice

da se nadovežem na naslov topica
dugo dojenje ostavlja psihičke posljedice....da ...i to takve da se dijete razvije u psihički zdravu i kompetentnu, smosvjesnu i emocionalno inteligentnu osobu što je nažalost u ovom našem društvu postala devijacija a ne normala....
Opće se ne čudim takvim bolesnim izjavama kad nam je kolektiv u večini emocionalno  i psihički osakaćen....Ljudi su danas kao nažalost "izvana vila, unutra gnjila"

Ja se nadam i želim dojiti svog malog čovjeka dokle se to njemu bude sviđalo....pa neka selo priča...

----------


## sonja3333

> da se nadovežem na naslov topica
> dugo dojenje ostavlja psihičke posljedice....da ...i to takve da se dijete razvije u psihički zdravu i kompetentnu, smosvjesnu i emocionalno inteligentnu osobu što je nažalost u ovom našem društvu postala devijacija a ne normala....
> Opće se ne čudim takvim bolesnim izjavama kad nam je kolektiv u večini emocionalno  i psihički osakaćen....Ljudi su danas kao nažalost "izvana vila, unutra gnjila"
> 
> Ja se nadam i želim dojiti svog malog čovjeka dokle se to njemu bude sviđalo....pa neka selo priča...



Znači li to da su današnji odrasli ljudi,djeca naših baka i prabaka koje su duže dojile jer su između ostalog bile vezane za kuću,uglavnom samo za obitelj,jer je to bilo jeftinije i ne znam što još,inteligentniji,samosvjesniji i emocionalno inteligentniji nego današnja djeca koja se uglavnom ne doje toliko dugo?

Potpisujem Trinu u cijelosti.

Ne znam kakve posljedice i da li ostavlja na dijete dugo dojenje(sklonija sam vjerovati da ne),ali zanima me psihološki profil majke koja doji dijete od 4,5 godina.
Ima li tu možda zrnce prevelike ovisnosti i posesivnosti od njezine strane,vezanosti koja i ne mora biti najzdravija?
Čisto subjektivno razmišljanje i pitanje na koje bih htjela znati odgovor?

----------


## Nice

ja ti taj odgovor mogu dati kroz 4,5 godina ako će moje dijete još uvijek dojiti...ako ne...ni ja neću nikada saznati...makar mislim da se nema što za znati...

Da, definitivno mislim da su prethodne generacije bile "emocionalno zdravije"  i da su imale više ljudskosti nego što današnje generacije imaju 
također sam optimist i sklona sam vjerovati da se i ovaj današnji svijet mijenja na bolje - polako, ali se mijenja....

----------


## Trina

> I ja spadam među mame koje su u glavi imale zacrtanu granicu od godinu dana. Ne znam od kud mi ta cifra - nekako sam mislila da se toliko doji. Nisam se uopće informirala o dojenju unaprijed. .


Meni je ta cifra došla nekako iz iskustva prvo dvoje djece.To je vrijeme (od 1 do 2 god) kad dijete doživljava ogromne promjene,fizičke i mentalne.Vrijeme kad nauče pričati, hodati,počinje prva socijalizacija, prvi doticaj s vanjskim,velikim svijetom.
Moj sin je sam prestao tražiti sisu tada ,ja naravno nisam forsirala nego sam poštovala njegove želje i potrebe.
Kćer nisam dojila ali ista "metamorfoza" se u istoj dobi dogodila i s njom.Ona je tada odbacila bočicu i dude u svim oblicima.


Uostalom,smatram da je godinu dana već vrijeme da dijete spava po noći umjesto da 7 puta traži sisu.Tješenje,maženje,prisnost,emocionalno zadovoljstvo i sve vezano uz emocionalnu hranu zadovoljava se na druge načine.

Eto,otud ta "cifra od godinu dana".To naravno nije striktno godinu dana nego otprilike

----------


## Trina

> ja ti taj odgovor mogu dati kroz 4,5 godina ako će moje dijete još uvijek dojiti...ako ne...ni ja neću nikada saznati...makar mislim da se nema što za znati...
> 
> Da, definitivno mislim da su prethodne generacije bile "emocionalno zdravije"  i da su imale više ljudskosti nego što današnje generacije imaju 
> također sam optimist i sklona sam vjerovati da se i ovaj današnji svijet mijenja na bolje - polako, ali se mijenja....


Na ovu teoriju mogu se samo nasmijati.
Ajde ti onda tako lijepo ljudski odgajaj svoje dijete kao što su prijašnje generacije odgajale svoju djecu.Ne znam koji su bili humaniji i osjetljiviji na dječje potrebe,oni od prije 50 ili 100 godina,sve emocionalno zdravi i humani roditelji,nema što.

Svijet je otišao kvragu odavno već.Da bar dojenje ima ikakve veze s tim....bilo bi savršeno

----------


## cekana

Meni je koma što se o tako prirodnoj i Bogomdanoj normalnoj stvari toliko treba raspravljati   :Sad:  

Koja je prednost - otprilike kao i rasprava vegetarijanaca, makrobiotičara, svejeda s prehrambenog stanovišta, a kontakt mama/dijete ... pa to kao i sve druge nijanse roditeljstva svaki roditelj drugačije ostvaruje.

Voljela bih da se mame koje doje dugo i one koje su dojile malo ili nikako ne osjećaju barem na ovom forumu niti superiorne niti krive   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

cekana   :Heart:

----------


## klia

"emocionalno zdravije" i da su imale više ljudskosti nego što današnje generacije imaju"


Nemojmo generalizirati. Prekjučer čitam u Zborniku za narodni život i običaje Južnih Slavena (iz 1899.) da bi se dijete čija je mati umrla, stavilo na njezino mrtvo tijelo da umre i samo. 
Oprostite na morbidnom primjeru, ali taj ideal o "ljudskijim" generacijama zaista pada u vodu kad malo prokopate po njihovim običajima.
A ne biste vjerovali ni kakvi su se savjeti o rađanju i dojenju dijelili....
(Prepisala sam ih par, nastojat ću vam ih u originalu prenijeti na forum. Upravo zato - da ne idealiziramo.)

----------


## samaritanka

Trina koja je svrha objašnjenja psihološke prednosti i neprednosti dugog dojenja nekome tko ga je svjesno ograničio na godinu dana ? To je tvoja odluka i to je za tebe ok. Ti si majka troje djece koliko vidim i imaš svoje dojenačko iskustvo i to je također ok. Tvojoj djeci ništa ne fali, a ni mojoj. Dojenje, pa i ono produženo, je vrlo različito i teško je naći dva ista dojenja (pa i ona produžena) jer smo svi mi ljudi za sebe. Ono što je za nekoga dobro, za drugog ne mora biti, a to je uvjetovano svim i svačim. Tu bi se detaljno trebao analizirati nečiji život da bi se psihološke prednosti ili neprednosti razmotrile. Koja bi strana tu prevagnula bila bi i eventualno iznenađenje.

----------


## Trina

Samaritanka, slažem se s tobom.Svi se mi brinemo za svoju djecu najbolje što znamo i imamo svoje razloge za sve pa tako i za dojenje ili nedojenje.Ali svrha ovog foruma je da razmjenjujemo iskustva koja jesu i moraju biti različita,s obzirom na to da nas je jako puno članica.Tema je otvorena da bi se raspravljalo pa raspravljamo.Moj stav je takav kakav je,isto kao i tvoj.

Opet,ja sam svoje razloge za postavljanje okvirnih granica u dojenju objasnila,dok ti nisi objasnila koja je dobrobit dojenja djeteta od 5 godina.Ili u tvom slučaju 7godišnjeg ako sam dobro shvatila  :Wink:  Ako sam nešto pobrkala ispričavam se.
Znači,pitanje je konkretno-Što 5godišnje dijete dobiva dojenjem?
Poželjni su konkretni odgovori.

Ne osjećam se niti prozvanom niti superiornom zato što dojim/ne dojim kao što je netko rekao.Ja sam samo htjela čuti objašnjenja mama koje tvrde da je dobro/poželjno/lijepo/normalno/isl dojiti predškolca

----------


## Maja

Imunitet se nadograđuje cijeli život, ali je prvo zaokruživanje, samostalnost oko 5, 6 godina. Ali, meni osobno to nije uopće point. Niti emocionalna sigurnost. Niti nutritivne prednosti. Niti to što se tako dijete lakše utješi ili sl. Kad su mi djeca navršila godinu, pa dvije, pa tri (pa i četiri), ja nisam išla provjeravati zašto bi dugo dojenje bilo dobro za njih. VIDJELA sam da je dobro, osjećala da je ok. Meni je moj odabir dugog dojenja samo još jedna od komponenti mog cjelokupnog roditeljskog stila - sljeđenja potreba moje djece dok to ni u meni ni u njima ne stvara konflikt (bilo naš međusobni konflikt bilo njihov konflikt s okolinom). Nisu mi trebali nekakvi posebni razlozi.
Meni je osobno također ova diskusija u tom smislu prilično suvišna. Pogotovo kada ide u smjeru preispitivanja psihologije majki koje dugo doje (ovisnosti  i posesvinosti i sl.), te općenito njihovih motiva, dok meni ne bi na pamet palo ići psihoanalizirati zašto neke majke odluče povući crtu s godinu (ili cca), dvije ili bilo kada. Kažete da slijedite svoju djecu. Ok, i ja slijedim svoju.
A objasniti nekome tko nije dugo dojio razloge našeg dugog dojenja ja nikad nisam uspjela. Kao što nikad, baš nikad nisam tražila od nekoga da mi objasni zašto je ona dojila dva, tri, šest, deset, dvanaest, osamnaest, dvadeset četiri, ..... mjeseca.

----------


## mama courage

> Pogotovo kada ide u smjeru preispitivanja psihologije majki koje dugo doje (ovisnosti i posesvinosti i sl.), te općenito njihovih motiva, dok meni ne bi na pamet palo ići psihoanalizirati zašto neke majke odluče povući crtu s godinu (ili cca), dvije ili bilo kada


a sto ne bi raspravljali i o tome? sto ponuka zene koje bi inace mogle (jos) dojiti da nikad ne doje, il prestanu jako rano dojiti ? i kakve to psiholoske posljedice ostavlja na njihovu djecu (da ne govorimo o imunitetu) ? pa nekog vraga ostavlja! kakve psiholoske posljedice ostavlja nagli prekid dojenja na djecu ?!? pa ako si smijemo postaviti sva ta pitanja, a zasto si ne bi smjeli postaviti i pitanje zasto postoje majke koje doje svoju djecu do 8-9-10 godina ? i kakve to psiholoske posljedice ostavlja na njihovu djecu ? 

i pored svega, neka djeca (dojena/nedojena) postanu ljudi sa nekim psiholoskim problemima, pa zasto ne vidjeti gdje je nastao taj problem, ako je istinita ona, da su prve tri godine najbitnije... naravno da bit nije u produzenom dojenju kao takvom, nego cijelom odnosu te majke prema svom djetetu. a (produzeno) dojenje je samo jedan aspekt toga. kao sto i odbijanje dojenja od rodjenja samo jedan aspekt odnosa majke prema djetetu. 

ispade sada da je iskljuceno da medju majkama koje dugo doje svoju djecu postoje i one koje su posesivne il to cine iz nekog trenutnog trenda.
a nema te dojilje koja nece reci da samo slijedi potrebe svog djeteta... kao sto ce vecina nedojilja reci da nije imala mlijeka   :Grin:   da ne spominjemo spiku majki pusacica   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

> Pogotovo kada ide u smjeru preispitivanja psihologije majki koje dugo doje (ovisnosti i posesvinosti i sl.), te općenito njihovih motiva, dok meni ne bi na pamet palo ići psihoanalizirati zašto neke majke odluče povući crtu s godinu (ili cca), dvije ili bilo kada
> 			
> 		
> 
> a sto ne bi raspravljali i o tome? sto ponuka zene koje bi inace mogle (jos) dojiti da nikad ne doje, il prestanu jako rano dojiti ? i kakve to psiholoske posljedice ostavlja na njihovu djecu (da ne govorimo o imunitetu) ? pa nekog vraga ostavlja! kakve psiholoske posljedice ostavlja nagli prekid dojenja na djecu ?!? pa ako si smijemo postaviti sva ta pitanja, a zasto si ne bi smjeli postaviti i pitanje zasto postoje majke koje doje svoju djecu do 8-9-10 godina ? i kakve to psiholoske posljedice ostavlja na njihovu djecu ?


Pa postavljamo si ta pitanja, ali ne tako da ja pitam na forumu mamu koja je prestala dojiti nek mi objasni zašto (osim ako se radi o pomoći kod dojenja --i tada pričamo o tom, konkretnom slučaju, ne generaliziramo). Neću nikad pitati ženu koja je objektivno mogla nastaviti s dojenjem, dakle, nije prestala zbog lošeg savjeta, pritiska okoline, bla i koja me nije pitala za mišljenje ni savjet, "reci ti meni zašto nisi nastavila s dojenjem". Niti ću pretpostavljati na temelju tog, eventualnog odgovora, nešto o psihologiji žena koje prestaju dojiti u određenoj dobi. Ukoliko mi trebaju reference o tome kakve posljedice ostavlja nagli prekid dojenja i ovo što si navodila, potražit ću u relevantnoj literaturi. Ne na forumu.

----------


## cekana

> Kad su mi djeca navršila godinu, pa dvije, pa tri (pa i četiri), ja nisam išla provjeravati zašto bi dugo dojenje bilo dobro za njih. VIDJELA sam da je dobro, osjećala da je ok. ....


Točno ovako se i ja osjećam. I usudit ću se reći da majke koje nisu dojile dijete nakon godinu dana, ne mogu nikako dokučiti kakav je to osjećaj. Nije isto kao dojenje male bebe. Ni za mene ni za moje dijete.

----------


## klara

> ...
> također sam optimist i sklona sam vjerovati da se i ovaj današnji svijet mijenja na bolje - polako, ali se mijenja....


I ja isto  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

> Neću nikad pitati ženu koja je objektivno mogla nastaviti s dojenjem, dakle, nije prestala zbog lošeg savjeta, pritiska okoline, bla i koja me nije pitala za mišljenje ni savjet, "reci ti meni zašto nisi nastavila s dojenjem". Niti ću pretpostavljati na temelju tog, eventualnog odgovora, nešto o psihologiji žena koje prestaju dojiti u određenoj dobi. Ukoliko mi trebaju reference o tome kakve posljedice ostavlja nagli prekid dojenja i ovo što si navodila, potražit ću u relevantnoj literaturi. Ne na forumu.


A zašto si ti onda na forumu,možda da bi savjetovala druge da potraže u stručnoj literaturi sve što ih zanima???Što mi uopće radimo tu ako nismo sposobne razgovarati o svojim iskustvima i ako se vrijeđamo na sitnice?

Što se mene tiče,možemo mi razglabati i o psihologiji mama koje doje ili ne doje.Ja sam sigurna u svoje odluke i tisuću puta sam rekla da nisam samo mama nego i osoba za sebe s nekim drugim ulogama osim majčinskih.A moja djeca su osim što su meni i mužu centar svijeta,osobe za sebe,individue koje neće čitav život biti ispod moje ruke.Ili sise u ovom slučaju.

I ja smatram da je nepotrebno desetogodišnje dojenje da bi odgojio pametno,dobro,samostalno,emotivno stabilno dijete.

Ne kužim u čemu je problem?Samo sam tražila konkretan odgovor na pitanje a svi se vrijeđaju i osijećaju prozvanima.

----------


## Ariens

> Samo sam tražila konkretan odgovor na pitanje a svi se vrijeđaju i osijećaju prozvanima.



Mozda je pitanje trebalo biti: _Sto da kazem skepticima kad me pitaju zasto je produzeno dojenje dobro?_

----------


## Nice

Ako je to trebalo biti pitanje ja sam ga definitivno krivo shvatila....
Ovako sročeno mi zvuči punoo drugačije

----------


## mama courage

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo sam tražila konkretan odgovor na pitanje a svi se vrijeđaju i osijećaju prozvanima.
> 
> 
> Mozda je pitanje trebalo biti: _Sto da kazem skepticima kad me pitaju zasto je produzeno dojenje dobro?_


a sto ako je upravo trina taj skeptik ? il to ne smije biti? zasto pitanje ne smije biti formuliranu u smislu: _objasnite VI meni_. cemu sluzi forum, ako ne razmjeni iskustava i razmjeni stavova. i ako je netko zeljan upravo saznanja o tim iskustvima, zasto ne pitati, zasto ne odgovoriti ako si siguran u svoje stavove ?

----------


## cekana

Trina - kakav ti odgovor očekuješ? Kad bismo tražili konkretne odgovore i psihološke definicije ljubavi, što bismo dobili.... Ja mislim da koliko god ima odgovora da ih i nema   :Saint:

----------


## leonisa

meni je sama rijec "produzeno" dojenje....neprihvatljiva.
jer ako se doji dokle kod dijete i majka zele onda nema "vremenske" granice vec samo mozda voljne, i mogla bi ga se nazvati prije suglasno, bezuvjetno dojenje. i mozda s druge strane "granice" kompromisno dojenje kada mozda dijete zeli jos uvijek a majka ne zeli ali zbog djeteta pristaje. mozda postoji i da dijete ne zeli ali pristaje zbog majke, iako mi je to tesko zamisliti, ali dopustam mogucnost da postoji.

----------


## mama courage

> jer ako se doji dokle kod dijete i majka zele onda nema "vremenske" granice vec samo mozda voljne


sad ce se opet hrpa vas naci prozvana, al valjda razumijete kad netko napise ovako nesto uopceno (kao stav), da se _skepticima_ pitanje namece samo od sebe i da je valjda dozvoljeno se zapitati i glasno: zar stvarno ne postoji nikakva granica? ama bas nikakva?? :/ uopceno govoreci ? ni prema strucnoj literaturi, ni prema vama? teoretski je moguce znaci dojiti i 12/13/14 (da ne nabrajam dalje)-godisnje dijete i nitko od osoba koje bi potpisale gorekvotiranu recenicu ne bi vidjela nista, ama bas nista, sporno u tom prizoru?

----------


## leonisa

prema stucnoj literaruri i prema preporukama WHO i unicefa stoji upravo to: dokle god majka i dijete zele.

----------


## samaritanka

Prestanak jednostavno dođe i to je to. Nema objašnjenja. On dođe. To treba uzeti zdravo za gotovo. Moje mišljenje je da majka ne može manipulrati dijete dojenjem, barem ne dugo. Naglašavam da je to moje mišljenje. Dijete prestane dojiti kad ono to više ne želi. 

Prednost dugog dojenja je ljepota i ljubav samog dojenja koja na jedan nevidljivi da kažem spontani način olakšava sve brze tjelesne i mentalne promjene koje dijete prolazi u prvim godinama života. 

Ljubav i ljepota dugogo dojenja pobjeđuje svaku špekulaciju o ovisnosti i nesamostalnosti i sličnom. 

Maju razumijem u svemu. 

Iskreno, uz poštovanje svih drugih mama koje su dojile kraće, čini mi se da je skoro pa i ne moguće razumjeti dugo dojenje ako sam nisi prošao.

----------


## Ariens

> meni je sama rijec "produzeno" dojenje.... neprihvatljiva.


Potpis   :Love:

----------


## Maja

Samo disclaimer, ja se ne nalazim niti prozvana niti uvrijeđena, i žao mi je da forum nema "lice" da se to vidi. Ja sam sa svojim dojenjima mirna.
Za ovo zadnje, mc, ne znam što da ti kažem zapravo. Za početak stručnih referenci o gornjoj granici nema, a neka antropološka istraživanja labavo je postavljaju negdje tamo na sedmu godinu.
npr
http://www.kathydettwyler.org/dettwyler.html

Osobno, ako me pitaš, ja ne znam, ne znam gdje je moja granica jer je nisam još iskusila (Jana sam prestala dojiti s 4,3 ali ne zato jer mi se činio prevelik, jer mi je bilo "neprimjereno", neprihvatljivo, nego zbog nekih drugih stvari u životu nisam više mogla - ali i danas mi je ok pustiti ga da proba dojiti (ne zna više tehniku) dok Nola doji, dakle, očito mi 5 i po nije granica). Najiskrenije, ja tu granicu ne postavljam u godinama, samo u terminima trenutka - Nola danas, ovaj dan nije još spremna prestati, meni je još uvijek ok da dojimo, dakle nastavljamo. Nemam pojma do koje njene godine će mi to biti prikladno, iako zapravo vjerujem da će priča ići tako da će ona sve više smanjivati podoje, meni će dosaditi zadizati majicu i biti "navlačena" i naći ćemo se negdje na pola puta. 
Dugo dojenje je "frame of mind" i ja ti fakat ne znam reći do kad će mi biti prihvatljivo dojiti Nolu. Mislim da je neću dojiti s 12, ali zato jer vjerujem da će do 12 to prerasti. Kao što su prerasli toliko drugih stvari.

----------


## Maja

> Prestanak jednostavno dođe i to je to. Nema objašnjenja. On dođe. To treba uzeti zdravo za gotovo.


  :Love:  Točno tako.

----------


## klia

Kod nas je granica bila 2 god i 8 mjeseci. Koja će granica biti s D - ne znam. Ali sigurna sam da ćemo je osjetiti i on i ja.

----------


## sonja3333

Ništa nije crno bijelo.

Imam frendicu koja ima dečka od tri i pol godine godine koje i dalje redovito doji.I pitam ja nju tako jer smo bliske i prijateljice pa samim tim smijem i pitati nešto intimnije,što misli o tome što tako dugo doji,što misli o skorom prestanku?
Ona će meni-udala se i otišla živjeti izvan svog mjesta,daleko od svoje obitelji,imala posao koji ju nije zadovoljavao,ponekad kaže i da se zeznula što se udala,svekrvu s kojom živi ne podnosi ne podnosi i tako.
Kaže da je taj anđelak sve što ima i da voli tu posebnu povezanost koju dobiva sa dojenjem,da je to jedna od rijetkih stvari što ju čini sretnom,ima "opravdanje" što je mali strašno vezan za nju i da i zbog toga ne želi natrag na posao........
To je samo primjer,jedan,znam da nije većina ali kad sam postavljala pitanje o psihološkom profilu majki koje dugo doje pala mi je i ona na pamet.

----------


## leonisa

zasto se mora uperiti prstom na tu "granicu"?
jel se bas mora reci 2g? 4g? 7g? 14g?
jer znamo da ni sva djeca nisu podjednako emocionalno zrela sa 2, 4, 7, 14g.
ta granica nece sigurno biti ista za mene, tebe, anu, ivu....kao ni za nasu djecu.
zato se kaze "dokle god oboje zele" jer je ta granica previse osobna i individualna. onog trena kada netko od dvije strane vise ne zeli, e to je TA granica za NJIH.
zasto se sve mora stavljati u neke kalupe i obrasce?

----------


## Storma

Odgovor na pitanje "do kada dojiti" je specificna domena, ali ne toliko koliko ljudi misle. Stvar je u pogresno postavljenom pitanju. Pogresan dio je odredivanje granice u godinama. Zasto? Evo zasto - povuci cu zanimljivu paralelu.

Ajmo. Zanemarite granicu koju vam (mozda) postavlja vjera. Pitanje glasi "_ Sa koliko godina je u redu spavati s nekim?"_ s tim da vam pitanje ne postavlja dijete, vec neka odrasla osoba kojoj ne morate postavljati granice kako bi ih (opet mozda) postavili djetetu.

Tocan odgovor glasi: Kada se osjetis dovoljno spreman i zreo, i ako je ta osoba netko koga volis i (ajmo dodat i siguran si da) voli tebe. Nije poanta u dobnoj granici , to je nesto individualno u svakom covjeku, a ovisi o vremenu, prostoru, partneru... i tisucu drugih stvari, koje su tocne samo za taj jedan primjer.

Sa dojenjem je isto. Tocka prestanka je induvidualna, ovisi o majci i djetetu i najbolje vrijeme za prestanak je ono kad su oboje spremni.

----------


## Storma

ono s majkama koje vezu djecu za sebe....

ovako: treba prestati sa dojenjem kad dijete to vise ne zeli. Kako znamo da zbilja ne zeli? Podoji se POSTEPENO smanjuju, i na kraju dijete vise ne trazi.

ima majki koje doje zato sto zele vezati dijete za sebe. medutim, pricamo li o manipulaciji, ona moze biti prisutna i na mnogi drugi, PUNO SLABIJE VIDLJIVI nacin, tako da mi ta argumentacija bas i ne stoji.

----------


## mama courage

maja, hvala ti na pojasnjenju   :Heart:  hmmm... mozda je iz perspektive (jos) dojilje tesko odgovoriti na ovakva uopcena pitanja. i najvjerovatnije da sam u slicnoj situaciji prepustila bih vremenu da ucini svoje... u svakom slucaju, meni sasvim dovoljno objasnjenje. recimo, ova mi se granica od 7 godina, koliko god se meni osobno cini jako visoka, nekako (za sada, na osnovu do sada procitanog) kao neka najgornja granica (ako tako smijem reci) cini razumljiva. ima neku logiku, za mene. barem za sada. hvala na trudu. 




> Tocka prestanka je induvidualna, ovisi o majci i djetetu i najbolje vrijeme za prestanak je ono kad su oboje spremni.


naravno da je individualno i svatko to za sebe treba odrediti, al to ne znaci da je samim tim nuzno i dobro (pa cak i u tom individualnom smislu). tj. ne mora znaciti da je takav vid povezanosti dobar za svakoga (pa svi trebamo tome stremiti), niti je garancija da u konkretnom slucaju ce se (u daljem zivotu) pokazati dobrim.

ako netko doji svoje desetogodisnje dijete, to mozda u tom trenutku odgovara i majci i djetetu, i ne smatram da bi se takvo dijete trebalo na silu odvajati od majcinih grudi jerbo evo dosli smo do magicne granice i sad tup prestajemo. nego mislim da se postepeno treba ici ka tom cilju. tesko mi je povjerovati da majke bas nemaju toliko (suptilnog) uticaja na tu odluku... 

i u slucaju ovog primjera kojeg si ti navela, stoji cinjenica "kad se osjecas spreman i zreo". al ipak nije bas da pedijatri il psiholozi ne spominju okvirno neke granice ispod kojih dijete jos nije spremno i zrelo (ako nista drugo, onda barem fizicki). 




> ima majki koje doje zato sto zele vezati dijete za sebe. medutim, pricamo li o manipulaciji, ona moze biti prisutna i na mnogi drugi, PUNO SLABIJE VIDLJIVI nacin, tako da mi ta argumentacija bas i ne stoji.


stoji, al kao sto rekoh, dojenje je tu samo jedan vid izrazavanja te posesivnosti (a i ti na to mislis, ako se ne varam). a ne jedini niti odlucujuci faktor. ako je zena posesivna, ako nema nikakvog drugog smisla u zivotu i sve svoje frustracije usmjerava prema djetetu, umjesto ljubavi od partnera, trazi ju u i od djeteta, sav svoj smisao vidi da od jutra do mraka samo se posveti djetetu, jer nema svog vlastitog zivota, nema nikakvih interesa vise (a i ja osobno poznam takav jedan primjer) onda izmedju ostalih njenih ponasanja prema djetetu (ne dopusta ocu da promjeni pelenu, ne dopusta ocu da malu sam izvede napolje, sve je u sekundi isplanirano, ne postoji mogucnost da se i 15 min duze negdje zadrzi itd itd) jedan indicij moze biti i produzeno dojenje. za mene je to samo indicij. nece dijete zbog dojenja imati traume, nego uopceno zbog posesivnosti majke. a nije da nema takvih slucajeva. ja ih - s manje-vise razlicitim intenzitetom - vidim kod nekoliko mojih poznanica (neke su dugo dojilje, neke nisu). i moram zakljuciti da su to uistinu zene koje inace nisu uspjele postici ono sto su zeljele u zivotu, pa su mislile da ce se barem moci dokazati u cinjenici da su se udale i dobile djecu.

----------


## Trina

Ja se ne mogu oteti dojmu da neke mame koriste odgojne metode tipa "ako ti je teško( tužan si/potišten/povrijeđen) evo ti sisa a kad malo porasteš možda se naučiš na neki drugi način tješiti".Nemojte me krivo shvatiti,ne mislim na nikoga konkretno ali jednostavno smatram da nema velike razlike između dojenja i sisanja palca,dude,nosanja dekice i bilo koje druge dječje "ovisnosti".
Da se radi o dudi varalici sa 5 godina zgražale biste se.
Nisam dobila nijedan normalan odgovor osim:JA OSJEĆAM  i JA ZNAM DA JE TO NAJBOLJE.Ali po čemu znate?Po čemu se to vaše dijete razlikuje od onih koji nisu dojeni tako dugo?Pa družite se s drugim ljudima,viđate tuđu djecu...Vidite li kakve promjene,da li su emotivno stabilniji....bilo što da se vide stvarne pozitivne razlike između dugodojene  i druge djece?

Pitam jer me zanima,čista znatiželja je u pitanju.

----------


## Trina

E da,još sam nešto zaboravila napisati-odustajem od ove teme  :Bye:

----------


## samaritanka

Trina, ako želiš možeš upoznati moju djecu pa prosudi sama.

----------


## maria71

Slučajno poznajem 2 djece koje su mame dojile mislim negdje do 5 godina  ili čak više...sad imaju jedno 10 ,jedno 12

nisu na netu

to 2 djece kao nebo i zemlja....

jedno je samostalno, samouvjereno, puno života

drugo je cendravo,vezano za majku, nedruželjubivo, nekomunikativno

i kad ih pogledam ,fakat ne vidim, kakve veze ima dulje dojenje s njima


jer ovo drugo bi bilo isto takvo cendravo da je dojilo i 3 mjeseca ,jer mu je mater takva

----------


## apricot

> JA OSJEĆAM  i JA ZNAM DA JE TO NAJBOLJE.Ali po čemu znate?


Po iskustvu ljubavi i suživota s vlastitom djecom?

To i nije samo u domeni dojenja... Kada Maja govori o tome, mislim da govori i o svemu drugome što je vezano za naš odnos sa djecom.
I ja je u potpunosti potpisujem.

----------


## Trina

> *To i nije samo u domeni dojenja*... Kada Maja govori o tome, mislim da govori i o svemu drugome što je vezano za naš odnos sa djecom.
> I ja je u potpunosti potpisujem.


Pa to ja pokušavam reći čitavo vrijeme.Pravilan odgoj, pravilno emocionalno usmjeravanje i velika sigurnost između djeteta i majke nema nikakve veze s dojenjem nego majkom i djetetom i njihovim odnosom.

Eto,rekla sam da neću više ali ovo sam morala komentirati jer si sad dala odgovor na moje pitanje.

----------


## samaritanka

Bravo Trina, ali moja ponuda i dalje stoji.

----------


## deedee

Sad cu ovo ispricati zbrda-zdola, jer mi je to MM samo prepricao ulomak iz knjige Richard-a Dawkins -a (britanski biolog) The Ancestor's Tale, no mogu iskopati tocan citat. Ako se nadje netko strucniji neka me slobodno ispravi.
Uglavnom, radi se o tome da je gen koji je odgovoran za proizvodnju laktaze (enzim koji razgradjuje laktozu) najmladji, tj. dozivio je mutaciju prije samo nekoliko tisuca godina. Ta mutacija nam omogucava da tokom cijelog zivota razgradjujemo mlijecne proizvode. Na svijetu jos uvijek postoji veliki broj naroda koji nisu u stanji u odrasloj dobi probavljati mlijecne proizvode (kinezi, sjeverno-americki indijanci itd., ima ih zacudjujuce dosta).
Ono sto je meni zvucalo zanimljivo (da ne kazem znakovito;o)) je da se kod tih naroda laktaza proizvodi negdje do (otprilike) CETVRTE godine  i tek tada gen iskljucuje proizvodnju. 
Ne bih sad isla interpretirati ovo detaljno, no to je jedna od stvari koja me donekle tjesi sto moje dijete i dalje zeli dojiti. Izgleda da je to tisucama godina bilo O.K. 
Jer danas se i ja pitam, zasto ne prestaje, u cemu je problem, svi mi kazu da ne bi trebala i crv sumnje je uvijek tu koliko god mali bio. 
Koje se to moje neuroze i nedostaci prenose na nju i sprecavaju je da postane samouvjerena i samostalna cetverogodisnjakinja koja na vecer kaze: Laku noc, roditelji! i ode sa plisancem u sobu. 
Na kraju dana, njoj cika treba, a ja vazem na vagi traumu nasilnog odvikavanja sa "traumom" produzenog dojenja. Mislim da je svaki odgovor individualan.

----------


## Trina

Pa ne ide to baš tako:"Laku noć roditelji i ode u krevet".Scenarij je malo drugačiji:Mama i tata legnu skupa s djecom u krevet,svi skupa pričaju što se sve događalo taj dan,kako je što bilo itd,maze se,izljubakaju i djeca zaspu sretna,sigurna i zadovoljna?Zar još nešto fali?Što bi tu cica bila bolja od ovog mog načina?Bilo bi jednostavnije možda dati sisu i dijete zaspe.Meni je ovako bolje,punije,kompletnije...I fakat ne mogu zamisliti da dojim moju 4,5 godišnju kćer.Ali to sam samo ja.
Tvoje dijete ako je nesigurno i povučeno razlog treba pronaći u nečemu drugome.Niti će je sisa izliječiti,niti je čini nesigurnijom ili sigurnijom. To je samo njezin večernji ritual isto kao što bi bio da jede nešto na bočicu dok leži u tvom naručju.To je bar moje mišljenje.

Samoj sebi sam dosadna jer sam rekla da se neću više javljati na ovoj temi ali prsti me češkaju dok čitam  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Bilo bi jednostavnije možda dati sisu i dijete zaspe.Meni je ovako bolje,punije,kompletnije


  :Rolling Eyes:  
molim te

moje 4godišnje dijete doji.
uvečer legnemo skupa u krevet, prvo pričamo o svemu i svačemu, pa pročitamo nekoliko slikovnica. onda ugasimo svjetlo, malo dojimo, a nakon dojenja se samo mazimo i slušamo priču s cd-a dok ne zaspe.

zar ti stvarno misliš da mame dugodojilice uvečer samo uvale sisu, bez razgovora, maženja, slikovnica i ostalog???

----------


## Trina

Hvala za   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

pa evo Lea ima nepunih 14mj. i nakon dojenja se mazimo a ponekad i igramo.
a i tata ju zna uspavati. a nema sisu.

(ocu reci da je jos uvijek "mala" a ne uspavljuje se "na sisi" niti mi je to metoda uspavljivanja. na sisi zaspe samo ako je premorena, a tako bi zaspala i da je zagrlim)

----------


## deedee

> Pa ne ide to baš tako:"Laku noć roditelji i ode u krevet".Scenarij je malo drugačiji:Mama i tata legnu skupa s djecom u krevet,svi skupa pričaju što se sve događalo taj dan,kako je što bilo itd,maze se,izljubakaju i djeca zaspu sretna,sigurna i zadovoljna?Zar još nešto fali?


Da li itko implicira da fali?
Time sam samo htjela ilustrirati kako postoji veliki pritisak od okoline da to MORA izgledati bas kako si ti to opisala. To je norma, a ovaj dodatak na kraju (dojenje) kod nas, nije norma, nije u redu, i "toga se trebamo rijesiti".




> Tvoje dijete ako je nesigurno i povučeno razlog treba pronaći u nečemu drugome.


Ne, ona uopce nije ni nesigurna ni povucena, bas suprotno. Ovdje sam htjela reci kako osuda okoline stvara u meni sumnju o tome da li je normalno to da zeli dojiti.

No, to sve i nije bio vazniji dio mog posta, vec onaj prvi.

----------


## ms. ivy

> zar ti stvarno misliš da mame dugodojilice uvečer samo uvale sisu, bez razgovora, maženja, slikovnica i ostalog???


nema odgovora...   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> I fakat ne mogu zamisliti da dojim moju 4,5 godišnju kćer.Ali to sam samo ja.


Pa naravno da ne mozes zamisliti.  Zar ti mislis da mi svi koji dojimo toliko dugo da smo mastali, i siiiilno zeljeli dojiti bas 3/4/5/etc. godina? Yeah right    :Grin:     Niti sam se mogla zamisliti da dojim 4-godisnjaka, niti se trenutno mogu zamisliti da dojim 6/7/9-ogodisnjaka.  

Neznam jel si procitala moju pricu,  baci oko na nju mozda ti razjasni neke stvari.

A sto se ovog tice




> Pa ne ide to baš tako:"Laku noć roditelji i ode u krevet".


Kod nas to i ide tako. Jel to problem?   :Grin:    Neke veceri citamo price, pricamo, mazimo se i onda laku noc pusa i zaspe.  A neke veceri nista od navedenog, nekad samo kaze "odo ja spavat".  
Ne dojimo prije spavanja vec dosta dugo.

----------


## Maja

Meni ni jedno ni drugo nije "bolje, potpunije ni kompletnije". Kako sam svoju djecu dugodojila, ili dugodojim, ne mogu znati kakvi bi oni bili da ih nisam dojila, ne možeš isto dijete i dojiti i ne dojiti, a vjerojatno bi to bio jedini pravi test u ovom smislu u kojem Trina priča. Tada bi jedino mogli sa sigurnošću usporediti i reći: evo, ovo je dojenje donijelo. (?)
Niti mi već jako dugo ne dojimo za uspavljivanje, a i kada jesmo, uvijek sam bila s njima u krevetu, i od otprilike godine dana Janu čitam redovito pred spavanje (Noli valjda onda i od ranije, jer bi ona bila na cici dok bi njemu čitala, kad je bila beba).

----------


## M&T

osim što potpisujem Trinu u svim njenim postovima, moram dodat da mislim da povezanost majke i djeteta nema veze sa dojenjem.
Moja kćer od 5,5 god. je bila dojena 3 mjeseca, a povezana je s menom više nego ijedno drugo dijete koje poznajem....a to mislim da ima itekako veze sa odgojem i načinom života.
Inače, zdrava je poprilično, sve motoričke i druge sposobnosti je izvršavala u granicama normale...
dapače, u nekim stvarima je daleko naprednija od svojih vršnjaka, po samostalnosti također....
Dakle, eto ako može poslužiti za usporedbu kao jedno recimo nedojeno dijete
 :Wink:  

ps. što više čitam između nje i vaše dijece koja "dugo" doje uopće nema razlike  :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

Iako ne spadam na ovaj PDF (još malo  :Grin:  ) ovo mi je jako zanimljiva tema. Naime, čvrsto sam odlučila dojiti. Naravno, ne znam do kad. OK mi je ova teorija da dijete prestaje biti dojeno kad samo to želi, pa imam par pitanja za majke koje doje dulje od 3 god.:
1. Da li dijete normalno priča o dojenju drugim ljudima i djeci i kak reagira na njihovo čuđenje i komentare? Ili se možda srami?
2. Ako ima koja mama čije je jedno dijete prestalo s 2 godine a drugo s npr. 4 da li primjećuje kakvu bitnu razliku kod njih koja bi bila s tim povezana? 

Ako nitko ne želi odgovoriti nema veze...  :Kiss:  

Što se tiče dudica i bočica i potrebe za sisanjem, ja sam bila dojena cca mjesec dana, a jesti i piti na bočicu sam prestala čim sam mogla jesti "normalno". Dudicu nisam nikad imala jer mi se gadila i tjerala na povraćanje. Znači, ima nas svakakvih...  :Grin:

----------


## Maja

Vidiš, M&T, ja s foruma uopće ne mogu "iščitati" kakvo je nečije dijete i zapravo vjerujem da dobro poznajem samo djecu mojih prijatelja s kojima sam provela po nekoliko dana, na ljeotvanjima, zimovanjima i slično.

----------


## Maja

Samo još nešto prije nego klisnem doma, meni su vaši argumenti sasvim nejasni, odnosno, ne razumijem u što me pokušavate uvjeriti.
Nisam ja dugo dojila svoju djecu da bi bila bolja (superiornija) od druge djece (štogod to značilo) ja sam ih dugo dojila jer vjerujem da je to najbolje za NJIH (konkretno dvoje moje djece), odnosno jer su mi signali koje su mi oni slali govorili da im je to potrebno. A ja nisam smatrala da je štetno, dapače. Samo tako.

----------


## NatasaM...

*Sirius Black*, mogu ti odgovoriti na 1. pitanje.  :Smile:  
Leda je u dobi od cca 2 god. skuzila da je ljudi gledaju i komentiraju dok doji, pa je trazila dojiti UVIJEK kad bi bili medju puno ljudi (npr. kad dodju gosti, na dj. rodjendanima i sl.) samo zato da bi bila u centru paznje. Trebalo mi je 3 mjeseca da je prokuzim.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Na 2. pitanje mislim da nema pravog odgovora. Moje su cure od samog pocetka potpuno drugacije: sto jedna jest, druga nije. To jednostavno nema veze s dojenjem.

----------


## apricot

> Moja kćer od 5,5 god. je bila dojena 3 mjeseca, a povezana je s menom više nego ijedno drugo dijete koje poznajem....


super mi je ovo čitati na podforumu gdje se vrlo često govori o prevelikoj povezanosti majki s dugodojećom djecom.
pa i ovaj topic je baziran na tome.

dojenje je jedan od vidova roditeljstva, ljubavi, suživota...
a dijete će biti povezano s majkom (a i s kime bi drugim bilo), ovisno o vlastitom karakteru.
dojenje je samo jedan dio te veze,
ali jako, jako velik.

----------


## leonisa

> dojenje je jedan od vidova roditeljstva, ljubavi, suživota...
> a dijete će biti povezano s majkom (a i s kime bi drugim bilo), ovisno o vlastitom karakteru.
> dojenje je samo jedan dio te veze,
> ali jako, jako velik.


  :Heart:

----------


## Trina

> Samo još nešto prije nego klisnem doma, meni su vaši argumenti sasvim nejasni, odnosno, ne razumijem u što me pokušavate uvjeriti.


Ja tebe ne želim uvjeriti u ništa nego sam htjela da ti mene uvjeriš u to da je iz određenih razloga zaista dobro i pametno dojiti veliku djecu.Ali objektivnih razloga,nisam tražila opis prekrasnog osjećaja i silne ljubavi dok se doji,jer to i sama znam.Tražila sam neke odgovore ali ih nisam dobila.Ali kao što si i sama rekla,za ono što ja želim znati,jedno dijete moralo bi biti dojenno i nedojeno u isto vrijeme da bi mogli znati  o kojim naprecima ili eventualnim štetnostima(mada u ovo i sama ne vjerujem) se radi.

----------


## samaritanka

Trina, recimo ja svojoj djeci nisam morala davati lijekove kad su bili bolesni, baš nikakve, samo sam ih dojila i ozdravili su. Jel to dovoljno materijalistički argument?

----------


## ms. ivy

mame koje nisu (dugo) dojile - treba li vama objektivnih razloga i dokaza da je dobro da svoju djecu grlite, ljubite ili im čitate prije spavanja? hm, tko zna je li dobro nasred trga bana jelačića tješiti dijete koje je razbilo koljeno..? a ono kad ste ga prošli vikend odveli prijatelju na rođendan...  postoje li studije o štetnosti rođendanskih proslava?

kužite?  :Wink:

----------


## vertex

Ja o dugom dojenju ne mislim ništa loše. Kad pričate kako je do toga došlo, razumijem o čemu se radi, i ako i osjetim nelagodu kad se govori o baš velikoj djeci, suzbijam je u sebi jer mislim da je ta nelagoda "običajna". Stvarno ne vidim razloga zašto se djeca ne bi dugo dojila. To što je mnogima čudno jer nisu navikli, svakako ne bi trebao biti razlog. (Ali i ne vidim razlog zašto to ne bi mogla biti tema razgovora)
Ali imam nekoliko komentara vezanih za temu.
Ovdje sve dugodojeće mame okreću očima kad neko spomene sisu kao lakši put. To se ne mora odnositi na vas, ali ja definitivno znam više mama koje su sisu koristile upravo tako - otprilike kao što druge mame riješe stvar dudom, one bi je riješile sisom. Možda ni u tome nema ništa loše, ali zašto se pretvarati da je to potpuno nemoguće. 
Dalje, malo o potrebi za sisanjem. Ja stvarno ne pretendiram da znam potrebe bilo čije djece, osim moje, a sigurno i tu ponekad promašim. Međutim, pratim pomalo ove podforume o dojenju, i mogu slobodno reći da savjeti dojiljama idu u smjeru maksimalnog poticanja učestalih podoja i onda kad to (po mom  mišljenju) i nije više potrebno. Npr., mama ima bebu od 11 mjeseci koja jede dohranu i mama se sad brine doji li dovoljno jer sisa samo(!) 4 puta po danu i 2 puta po noći. I onda se savjetuje npr. da svakako što više iskoristi noćne podoje zbog noćnog oksitocina, bebin polusan jer tada puno posisa i nešto u tom smislu. Meni je van pameti ubacivati noćne podoje velikoj bebi s kojom je očigledni sve ok. I puno takvih sličnih savjeta. Ja bih rekla da je to i te kako aktivno stvaranje navike sisanja od strane mame, a ne praćenje djetetovog ritma. Mislim da bi bilo fer tim mamama onda reći  i da je to način s kojim će se vrlo vjerojatno naći u situaciji da ili jako dugo doje (što njima ne mora nužno biti ok) ili da dijete odvikavaju od sise na relativno traumatičan način.

----------


## la_mama

Imam pitanje za mame koje doje djecu do 4-5 godina. Kako usklađujete poslovne obaveze s time ? Pogotovo kad morate provesti 10-tak sati na poslu (i više po potrebi), i često putujete ? 

Isto tako, kad vam za tih 10-tak sati posla treba puna koncentracija, koju ne možete dobiti uz noćna dojenja, buđenja i uspavljivanja (3-4 u prosjeku). Da li baš možete držati takav ritam tih 4-5 godina (ili dulje) ?

----------


## ms. ivy

kad mame nema - dijete ne doji. jednostavno.  :Smile:  i dijete od godine dana se lako navikne na to, a kako neće četverogodišnjak. u toj dobi podoj nije obrok pa da se mora obaviti u točno određeno vrijeme kako dijete ne bi ostalo gladno.

moje dijete ima tri godine, skoro godinu dana ne doji noću a ipak se budi 2-3 puta. jedino što bi njega moglo uspavati na cijelu noć je... apaurin valjda.   :Rolling Eyes:  u foru o povezanosti dojenja i buđenja odavno ne vjerujem...

----------


## deedee

La-mama, nisam vec godinama prespavala noc bez budjenja, nakon 5-6 sati u komadu se osjecam odmoreno, a prije mi je trebalo 7-8. Covjek se navikne na sve.
A sto se tice dojenja, kad me nema, nema me! 
F u vrticu zaspi bez dojenja, doma sa dojenjem. Kad sam bila na sluzbenom putu 8 dana, tata je uskocio sa uspavljivanjem. Kad sam se vratila, nastavili smo gdje smo stali.
Jako sam se nervirala uoci svake promjene, no dijete je sve to puno bolje podnijelo nego ja.

----------


## jazzmama

Postavilo se smiješno pitanje gdje se produženo dojenje poistovjećuje sa intenzivnom povezanošću sa svojim djetetom, pa onda opet pitanje da li je štetno, pa je u pitanju roditeljstvo, pa tko je normalan, a tko nije?
Medicina je egzaktna znanost, što znači SVE se temelji na rezultatima istraživanja najčešće  klinički dvostruko slijepih pokusa, dakle ona nema osjećaje, simpatije, ne preferira nikoga, služi nam kao kamen temeljac da bi na njoj gradili svoje ljudske zaključke i tek tada u ordinaciji ili u bolnici u kontaktu sa ljudima dolazi subjektivni faktor - "naše" tumačenje stvari , što je ponekad dobro, a ponekad nije. 
O psihologiji ne znam mnogo, ali pretpostavljam da je slična stvar i kod nje - objektivno na kraju prelazi u subjektivno.
WHO svoje smjernice temelji na medicini, a kada se slije znanje svih znanstvenika, statističara, liječnika, biokemičara, psihologa i inih širom svijeta nešto dobro i korisno proizađe. 
Medicina može na pitanje o produženom dojenju samo odgovoriti - do 1 god. života majčino mlijeko je esencijalno, najvažnije zbog hrpe razloga; iza prve godine više nisu toliko bitne imunološka funkcija mlijeka i prehrambena u užem smislu (u prehranu se uvode raznolike namirnice), već psihološka - bliskost majke i djeteta, majčina prsa postaju sigurna luka za "isplovljavanje" u nove avanture, nešto što dijete još nije doživjelo i utočište kada je tužno, povrijeđeno, željno topline barem i kao minuta predaha od igre. Kada se dijete osjeti dovoljno sigurnim da samostalno (donekle) kroči ovim svijetom, spontano prestaje i potreba za dojenjem.
Mislim da nitko ne može dati odgovor do kada dojiti dijete, jer je to u potpunosti individualno. Da se pitaju djeca, vjerojatno bi drugačije odgovorila u odnosu na njihove majke koje moraju raditi i boriti se za puko preživljavanje  rame uz rame sa svojom polovicom ili same. TAko i to dojenje gubi svoju subjektivnu formu i pada na takve grane da se mora promovirati u rodilištima, na tv-u, na plakatima. Još će početi davati i novčane naknade za dojenje!!!Žalosno, ali nije daleko od istine.
Liječnici i medicina se ovdje previše individualiziraju, dobijaju imena i prezimena, koja uopće nisu reprezentativna, a naj taj način se nas ostale isto tako etiketira. Vjerovali ili ne ima nas normalnih, suosjećajnih, koji promiču dojenje, daju savjete, ali u isto vrijeme slušaju što im pacijenti ili roditelji govore, voljni i spremni učiti, ne drže se ko pijan plota samo za knjigu. Takva se medicina treba prakticirati. Nažalost, ljudi su samo ljudi.
Sa Katjom trenutno u glavi imam plan barem ju dojiti do 2 god., izabrat ću  posao gdje nema noćnih dežurstava, a koristit ću i zakonsko pravo da ne dežuram do njene 3. godine. Ako se njoj prohtije i duže dojenje, zašto ne, dok god ona nije spremna.
S druge strane, imam svoje mišljenje o dojenju djeteta sa 7,8 god.
Stvarno je esej, al mi je ležalo na duši!

----------


## la_mama

Eh, da mi ja bar uhvatit tih 5-6 sati u komadu preko noći, ko sretniji od mene   :Sad:  

Ma jasno mi je da mali neće dojiti dok sam na sl. putu, i to je OK. Za sada sam odbijala puteve jer mi je bilo žao bacati izdojeno mlijeko, a ne znam baš da li ga se može prenijeti preko carine   :Embarassed:  

Pitala sam iz čisto praktičnih razloga - obaveze na poslu i produljeno dojenje. Iz svog iskustva mogu reći da sam se vratila na posao ima 2 mjeseca. Još uvijek radim sa svojih 30% kapaciteta - rezultat neispavanosti, čestih buđenja itd već znate kako to ide. Ne vjerujem da mogu održati takav tempo idućih nekoliko godina, pa me samo zanimalo kako to vama uspijeva ?
Napominjem da kad odem ujutro oko 7, nema me idućih 10tak sati natrag ... nije baš neko idealno radno vrijeme   :Sad:

----------


## samaritanka

Ms Ivy i Deedee potpisujem.
Potpisujem i Vertex i pti tome želim naglasiti da je dojenje djeteta koje se hrani i drugom hranom drugačije od onoga koji samo doji. Postoje jednogodišnjaci koji samo doje i nisu na dohrani, normalno je da takvi ne izdržavaju noć. Postoje i jednogodišnjaci koji imaju samo jedan dnevni obrok druge hrane. Postoje i jednogodišnjaci koji imaju samo dva dnevna obroka hrane. Postoje jednogodišnjaci koji jedu vrlo malo makar su na dohrani. Ima svega pa im se i noć razlikuje...na sve treba misliti kad se nešto procjenjuje da li valja ili ne valja.

----------


## samaritanka

E da postoje i ovi koji nisu s mamom preko dana pa pokusavaju bar preko noci.

----------


## vertex

Ma ovo je bio samo primjer, nije važno noć ili dan. Naravno da nema recepta, da je svako dijete i svaka situacija posebna i tako dalje.
Moja poanta je bila da nema potrebe skoro jednogodišnjaku koji dobro napreduje i sisa nekoliko puta u 24 sata dodatno aktivno povećavati broj podoja. Ili: vjerujem da nema štete ako se to napravi, ali ja to onda nikako ne zovem zadovoljavanjem potreba djeteta, već djelovanjem mame u skladu s njenim željama.
Ne znam, bilo je i primjera gdje dijete sa nekih 18 mjeseci pomalo prestaje dojiti, mama je žalosna, a savjeti uglavnom: Probaj ubacit podoj ovdje, podoj ondje (tu je bio i taj polusan, što se meni čini čistom prevarom, pa to je već mali čovjek). Ja mislim da ovdje dijete jasno pokazuje koje su njegove potrebe, ili nisu više.

----------


## Lutonjica

> 1. Da li dijete normalno priča o dojenju drugim ljudima i djeci i kak reagira na njihovo čuđenje i komentare? Ili se možda srami?


zara ne priča o tome, isto kao što ne priča "joj, danas sam pojela bananu" ili "joj, danas sam se grlila s mamom". dojenje je toliko uobičajena i normalna stvar za nju da nema potrebe o tome posebno pričati ili to naglašavati, to je sastavni dio naših života.

zapravo nikad nismo doživjeli da netko (pre)loše reagira kad shvati da ona doji, tako da nije bilo ni nekih reakcija s njene strane.
ali, ako ju se pita, ona će ponosno reći da doji, nipošto se neće sramiti. i čudi se zašto drugi ne doje.





> Imam pitanje za mame koje doje djecu do 4-5 godina. Kako usklađujete poslovne obaveze s time ? Pogotovo kad morate provesti 10-tak sati na poslu (i više po potrebi), i često putujete ? 
> 
> Isto tako, kad vam za tih 10-tak sati posla treba puna koncentracija, koju ne možete dobiti uz noćna dojenja, buđenja i uspavljivanja (3-4 u prosjeku). Da li baš možete držati takav ritam tih 4-5 godina (ili dulje) ?


djeca od 3, 4 ili 5 godina uglavnom doje jednom ili dvaput dnevno, neka čak i jednom u par dana. nikako ne mogu shvatiti zašto se uporno misli da dugodojena djeca žive samo od majčinog mlijeka i ništa drugo ne jedu?

također, većina ih ne doji po noći. moja kćer ne doji po noći. budi se (jer ide piškiti, jer se hoće pokriti, jer je ružno sanjala), ali ne doji. prije nego nam se rodila mlađa kćer, ja sam uredno spavala cijelu noć u komadu.

----------


## mama courage

vertex, jako lijepo receno. 

koliko god nam bolna bila cinjenica treba si od pocetka zacrtati u glavi da ce dijete jednog dana prestati dojiti. i to je krajnji cilj. a da bi prestalo, ono naravno mora poceti dojiti. i dojiti. al krajnji cilj je prestanak dojenja (koji takodjer ima neku svoju bitnost, majka mu stara   :Grin: ) i k tom cilju ici, al naravno, sto zelim naglasiti (prije nego sto krene drvlje i kamenje): svatko svojim nekim ritmom (djeteta, naravno, ne majke). (vezano za ovo sto je vertex rekla)

----------


## Zorana

Moja Zorka se prema svom dojenju odnosi sasvim normalno i neoptereceno, otprilike ko Lutonjicina Zara.
Mama Courage, malo mi taj tvoj post prestrogo zvuci. Sve neki krajnji ciljevi, zacrtavanje ciljeva, bolne cinjenice itd.   :Grin:   Ne govorimo o nekom poslovnom projektu.  :Grin:  
Ako se dojenju od pocetka pristupi neoptereceno onda stvarno nema potrebe ni za zacrtavanjem pocetka ili kraja. 
Majka doji dijete dok zeli,dijete doji dok mu treba. Kad ne treba prestane i to je kraj pjesmice. Sve ove price o psihickim posljedicama i kojecemu stavljaju naglasak na puno toga cime se stvarno nepotrebno opterecivati.

----------


## Storma

ja cu se osvrnuti na savjetovanje. 
Savjetnice daju savjet u smjeru rjesavanja problema i nastavljanja dojenja, jer im je to "posao". 

WHO preporucuje iskljucivo dojenje do 6 mj, uz nadohranu do godinu dana te do druge godine, a *po mogucnosti* i dulje te se po toj smjernici i ravnamo   :Smile:

----------


## Maja

Sviđa mi se ovo što je vertex napisala  (o savjetovanju) i ima mi smisla. Savjetovanje na forumu ipak ne provode isključivo savjetnice, tako da ipak neću preuzeti isključivu odgovornost za to. Ali, dalo mi je misliti  :Smile: 
Inače, službena rodina savjetovanja o dojenju ne idu nikada u smjeru dojenja pod svaku cijenu niti uvijek nastavljanja dojenja.

----------


## vertex

Hvala na razumijevanju dobronamjernosti kritike.  :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

Ja nisam školovana savjetnica za dojenje, ali mi staž od više od sedam godina dojenja, uspoređivanje različitih dojenja, različitih životnih situacija i njihovih interpretacija daje neku osnovu za diskusiju ili eventualno savjet.

S ljudima s kojima na forumu razgovaram svakodnevno i poznajme ih od 2003 stvorila sam neko mišljenje kao i oni o meni. Pratili smo i međusobne razvoje stavova o dojenju i samo dojenje kod svakog od nas pojedinačno koliko smo mogli po opisima ( a neki i uživo ). Vidljivo je da su neki "novi"drugi ljudi također na tom životnom putu.  Ono što je vrlo lijepo da su se NIJANSE načina dojenja umnožile, pogotovo je to kod "produženog" dojenja jako naglašeno. Svako ima neku svoju priču i svaka je posebna. Bez različitih žena ovdije i njihovih dojenja bila bi siromašnija za te nijanse jer ih možda u knjizi ne bi ni uočila ili bi ih zaboravila odrastanjem moje djece.

Nijanse nas čine individuom.

I da će se uvijek ponovno postavljati ovo pitanje ovog topika, hoće. Intuicija i instinkt nisu mjerljivi, nisu ni za objasniti, ako se ne oslanjaš na njih jer u njih ne vjeruješ ostaje ti samo knjiga, internet ili neki čovjek kojem vjeruješ. Oni koji se ovdije godinama prate i međusobno si vjeruju prepoznat će ono ćemu će vjerovati pa makar se ne oslanjalo na neki materijalan dokaz.
Intuicija i instinkt je veliko blago koje imamo, pogotovo je kod žena jako naglašeno. Dobro ih je ponovno izoštriti, one nas vode i u dojenju.

----------

Evo nakon godina čitanja vašeg foruma,nedavno sam se registrirala i sad se odlučila javiti na ovu temu koja mi je jako interesantna.Ja sam mama troje djece.Najmlađe dijete ima 9 mjeseci.

Smatram da je dojenje privilegija nas žena i nešto što svakako nebi trebali odbaciti nego prigrliti i uživati dok traje.A nek traje dok majka i dijete uživaju u tome.Iako se tu često spominju "velike" godine malih dojilica,moja djeca su prestala dojiti sa oko godinu dana.Iako sam bila spremna dojiti ih puno duže, oni su sami odbacili cicu a ja sam poštovala njih i njihove želje.Najmlađe dijete još uvijek doji,iako već sad vidim da i on lagano odbacuje cicu a samim time imam i manje mlijeka.Zato mi je prekrasno čitati vaša dugodojeća iskustva i moram priznati da vam mrvicu i zavidim.


Postavila bi vam i jedno pitanje koje baš i nema pretjerane veze sa temom dugog dojenja,već samog dojenja.Inače sam pušačica a prestanem za vrijeme trudnoće i dojenja.Zadnjih dana sam sebi priuštila stari gušt i zapalila.Zanima me jeli jako štetno pušiti nekoliko cigareta na dan i dojiti?Znam da je pametnije ne pušiti ali to je jedan od sitnih zadovoljstava koje me opušta.Zahvaljujem!

----------


## mama courage

evo, ja cu ti rado odgovoriti  8) stetno je, to valjda i sama znas. najbolje bi bilo prestati pusiti. no, ako to nije moguce, postoji mogucnost da tu stetnost, koliko toliko minimiziras, tj. trebalo bi izmedju cigarete i podoja proci sat i pol. evo ti link pa procitaj pod stavkom "pusenje" 



a sad se odoh prijaviti kao savjetnica u sos  :Grin:

----------


## Maja

> a sad se odoh prijaviti kao savjetnica u sos




daj se prvo učlani, vidim da si na samom rubu   :Smile:

----------


## Zorana

Samaritanka  :Love:  
Mislim da ne postoje rijeci kojima bi ja izrazila svu zahvalnost dojilicama Rodinog foruma..i sto se tice savjeta i sto se tice podrske....a prije svega i unatoc svim "nijansama" u iskustvima, zbog dijeljenja iskustva i prozivljavanja istog....  :Heart:  Veliku vecinu cura ja nisam nikada osobno upoznala. Ali, osjecaj koji imam prilikom izmjenjivanja poruka, osjecaj koji dobijem kad procitam neciji nick   :Grin:   i spoznaja da tim osobama ustvari ne trebam nista ni "reci" da bismo se razumjele...To je stvarno nesto neopisivo.

----------


## Maja

> Samaritanka  
> Mislim da ne postoje rijeci kojima bi ja izrazila svu zahvalnost dojilicama Rodinog foruma..i sto se tice savjeta i sto se tice podrske....a prije svega i unatoc svim "nijansama" u iskustvima, zbog dijeljenja iskustva i prozivljavanja istog....  Veliku vecinu cura ja nisam nikada osobno upoznala. Ali, osjecaj koji imam prilikom izmjenjivanja poruka, osjecaj koji dobijem kad procitam neciji nick    i spoznaja da tim osobama ustvari ne trebam nista ni "reci" da bismo se razumjele...To je stvarno nesto neopisivo.


ma znaš   :Heart:

----------


## stray_cat

> mislim da produzeno dojenje moze a i ne mora imati poslijedice.po meni je to slicno do kada dijetetu dopustit da spava u krevetu s roditeljimatreba imati granice jer nije dobro da se djeca previse vezu za nas a s dugim dojenjem i zajednickim krevetom ta veza postaje dubljacitzala sam negdje da je .dokazano j da su ta dijeca uglavno nesamostalnija i nesigurnija


daj nam link pa argumentiraj to sato si rekla, svi cemo bit veseli da saznamo nesto sto moze biti od koristi nasoj djeci

jedino sto reklamu proizvodjaca djecijih krevetica necemo bas uzeti kao podatak koj je mjerodavan dok cemo podatke who, unicefa i recimo antropologa koji to proucavaju uzeti za ozbiljno a oni pricaju da treba spavati skupa (antropolozi)

----------


## MGrubi

moja baka je dojena do 5god, spavali su svi 9-ero skupa u jednoj sobi (nisu ni imali više soba) pa je skroz normalna (iznimnog zdravlja) baba

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ja nisam dugo dojena al sam spavala s mamom do kraja osnovne škole i bome nisam nešto pretjerano vezana... nisam nikad ni bila. ono, sve u granicama normale.
imho, djetetu ne treba uskraćivati majku.
davno prije, dok ljudi nisu izmišljali toplu vodu, su žene dojile kolko je išlo ne opterećujući se... zar su tada svi bili poremećeni?  :Wink:

----------


## senna

po meni je ovo glupo da djete koje je dojilo duze da ce imati neke posljedice npr.previse vezano za majku i sta ti ja znam .pa djeca koja su na flasici ili u mom primjeru je isto tako vezana za mene sto je normalno-mislim koje djete nije vezano za majku :?

----------


## senna

da i da nadodam po meni je normalno vidjet djete od 3,4 godine da doji ali bas djete od 6,7 e to mi je vec malo onako,ali opet stvar majke i djeteta!

----------

